# Invalid BFD Guide link



## hemrie (Dec 22, 2007)

Got a BFD DSP1124P, what next?

When I click on the link for the BFDguide I get this:
"Invalid Forum specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Help*


Is it still not working for you?


----------



## hemrie (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Help*

Now its working!!


Thanks!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index.

brucek


----------

